# Experience of z visa to china with criminal record?



## daleman (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi there,

I have accepted a job working in a school in Beijing from July, teaching, and am currently in the process of getting my police check back from acro here in the uk. I was wondering if anyone has or know knows anyone with any experience of obtaining their z visa under the new 'non-criminal record' rules? I have a misdemeanour on my record from a couple of years back in the uk and was wondering if this is likely to affect me being accepted?

Any experience or advice would be really appreciated; starting to worry now :-(


----------

